# Some Really Cool upclose Flower Shots!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's some shots of some rare flowers i have blooming, they only bloom for few days, once off the plant usually only last a day. Seems the really cool ones blooms don't last long  I'm working on acquiring a rare Bird of Paradise flower to grow, them are so cool!










































Enjoy!


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Wow those are awesome! I'll post some of mine too!


----------



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

wow that is super pretty. now if i got a boquet of those it would be amazing!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's called passionflower. We call them Maypops around here, where they grow wild. They have green fruits full of seeds that *POP!* when you squeeze them. Fun!

Funny you should post this. Just a little while ago I found an odd but very pretty flower in my neighbor's yard. I don't know what it is, but I took some pics. I'll try to post one later.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yup! We don't get fruit on them up here though. Amazing how one place its a nuisance and other place their unique and rare lol


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

*Hmmmmm......*

Hey, Do you know where I could get one lol they are so pretty. I've had passion flowers but not that type


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Can get seeds and seedlings on ebay. The Bird of paradise is stunning, but i will have to grow from seed, which is hard and incredibly patient to do. Guy i know has handful of adult plants, seeing about in the spring to split one up and see how it does.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Thanks I'll look. Yea the Bird of Paridise is beautiful! I really like the Pride of Barados.


----------



## PetGrocery (Jun 8, 2011)

There are nine different species of Passion flower (Passiflora) that grow in the US. If you found this flower in your neighborhood, you'll likely be able to grow it too. They grow wild in milder climates, so you might have a lot of diffuculty or success depending on where you live.


----------

